# Blind Wino



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

We are a fat, fucking country. We're also lazy, complaining, selfish, hypocritical assholes, but today, I'm just gonna focus on the fat part. More than half of Americans are obese. Not just overweight mind you, OBESE, meaning there is so much blubber on your bones, it's unhealthy. Your lard encrusted heart pumps your greasy blood through tightening arteries and brittle veins. Unsightly fields of poisonous cellulite dot the noxious landscape that is your body. Our chubby children can barely pry their fat engorged bodies out of bed.

Suck and sleep,
Mate and eat. 
Breed and feed,
Breed and feed. 
Don't lather. 
or rinse,
or chew.

How did everyone get so fat? Our grandparents weren't fat. Most senior citizens aren't fat (maybe the fat ones die off early). George Washington wasn't fat. Abe Lincoln wasn't fat. Ben Franklin was fat, but he made up for it in charm (from what I hear). In random snapshots of history, most people aren't fat. They didn't have the luxury of a life where you spent 15 hours a day laying on your back. They didn't have the luxury of a purely sedentary lifestyle. Luxuries have their costs, don't they fatty?

So are you one of these fat asses? One of these obese, bacon-grease drinking Americans that make up more than half of our population? Do your rotund children roll around on the floor in their own drool, playing video games, suffering from high blood pressure and hemorrhoids because you feed them processed crap and never make them go outside?

But wait, I forgot. You don't have to stop eating. You never have to share. We have things you can do! There are all kinds of treatments for this 'human frailty'. Get it sucked out with a vacuum cleaner! Cut it off! Get your stomach stapled so you can't eat as much! Think of it. Think of it: fat trains, extra fat mattresses, vending machines selling pails of French fries, gas powered stomach pumpers, newspapers with rubber handles, self cooking sausage, his n' hers deep fryers, mail order onion rings, ranch dressing transfusions, 40-piece individual chicken dinner, a smaller car to drive from your front door to your real car, extra large crematoriums, groan activated remote control TV, and a fart powered dishwasher!!!

Bacon grease never tasted better!


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

yuck that really grossed me out....


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

rainboteers said:


> yuck that really grossed me out....


The truth hurts.

e


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> a smaller car to drive from your front door to your real car,


lmao. Just the other day I was having a conversation with a friend about fat people. Or rather morbidly obese people. She doesnt like them and I was picking on her about why she discriminates against them. For one thing her dad hates fat people. For another thing she was a waitress and that added to it. She said she thinks it boils down to when she worked at a garage. She said she would have to get in peoples cars when they dropped them off and the seat would be covered in sweat when a large person would get out of it and she had to sit in the sweat covered seat and it grossed her out.

I was reading in the news about how there is a new market for hospital devices that accomodate to severely obese people. Apparently doctors can't fit some people in their x-ray machines and cat scan machines. One doctor sais, imagine having to tell someone you;re too heavy to be put on our cat scan machine. Also, some people are so large that ultrasound machines cannot penetrate through their fat layers. So apparently, we need to make machines that can accomodate these people.

I personally am not bothered by big people. I know what its like to love food and dieting is hard. What bothers me is when I see overweight people with overweight kids. They should know how hard life is being big and to make their kids go through the same thing pisses me off.

But otherwise we kind of all have our vices and food is just another one. And lets face it, food is great. It's a struggle just like anything else.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

To continue my thoughts, I really don't get why some people get annoyed about obese people. They're not like drug addicts who go around committing crimes for their vices, or drunk drivers who kill people on the road. I'm interested in hearing everyones thoughts on why fat people annoy you. It's something I never really understood completely.

I think obese people have misconceptions about thin people. They think they can eat whatever they want and don't have to worry about gaining weight. I personally have to diet all the time to stay thin. I would love to go out right now and get some ice cream and potato chips and doghnuts and pig out all night. But I don't. I also think some obese people think they are just naturally big, it's genetic and they can't lose weight. I think that would be pretty rare and most people can lose weight if they tried. I do think some people have to try harder than others but lets face it, food is pretty much a struggle for everyone at some time or another in their lives.

For me, I gained a lot of weight when I started taking ssri's. For a while I read all these internet postings where people said no matter what they tried they could not lose weight while still on an ssri. So I figured I was screwed and I gave up and figured I would lose the weight when I came off the meds. Eventually, I was heavier than I'd ever been in my life so I decided to do something about it. Despite the ssris I lost the weight. It is harder than it was not on medicine but it's still possible.

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm not really annoyed by obese people; I've known plenty who I really liked.

But closer to home, I have two nieces who are both obese (one morbidly); one is in a totally loveless marriage (her husband won't _touch_ her), the other just turned eighteen and has never been asked out _once_.

For the sake of their happiness (I _hate_ to see what it's doing to their lives), as well as their health: I wish both of them were much trimmer.

e


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

same exact thing with one of my nephews... it has gotten VERY out of control and continues to get worse with every year... he is only in 5th grade and its so bad... i am scared for him and very dissapointed in my brother...


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a cousin that's morbidly obese. I hate that term. Her husband keeps walking out and I just feel like, as bad as it is, if she would lose weight she wouldn't have to be totally dependent on this one man. She could have the confidence of knowing that she would find another love. Not that skinny people are all that different in that respect but I just feel it's harder for her because the weight hurts her self confidence so much.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear enigma, 
The question is do you think your neice is in a loveless marriage because she is unattractive, or unattractive and overeating to compensate for the loveless marriage? I tend to lean towards the latter. Most women medicate their depression with food. They're just so sensitive to the foods that raise oxytocin, their feel-good love hormone, that they seek them out when they are sad. I also want to point out that although overweight people do overeat, that you'll notice obesity is familial. Most of the people in their family have the same weight gain pattern - they put it on in approximately the same places, have approximately the same amount of extra pounds on at certain ages. Metabolism is hugely familial as well as personality types - very few type A personalities are heavy. For two reasons - a faster metabolism increases dopamine, which makes type As both skinny AND motivated. Most people, even the type As, however, discover around middle age that the balance can be tipped to either side, overweight or too skinny, through their choices, not just their body type. So I really think the obesity problem is mixture of factors. Our hedonistic lifestyles. The chemicals in what we eat that slow our metabolism. The genes our dad gave us that make us good-tempered, sedate, heavy people. (Incidentally, people with truly low metabolisms are usually good tempered, because they have more serotonin than dopamine, more copper than zinc in their systems. You need dopamine and norepiniphrine to be truly tempermental. Thus the reality that type As are the most likely to die from stress and heart attacks, even though they are in good shape. Stress is a worse killer than fat.) Do I find morbid obesity revolting? Yes. I truly find it spiritually revolting, because it rejects finding meaning in anything but food. But do I group all people who are fat under "fat by choice"? No. It doesnt take into account all of the factors. I'm fairly thin with good muscle mass, and yet I eat french fries every day - they are extraordinarily good for my health problem, porphyria, because they have a high glycemic index. And I eat them fried in canola oil. Not perfect, but my cholesterol is. I stay balanced. I really just hope that before we group ALL overweight people into a french-fry guzzling race of rejects, that we also realize that they are human beings affected by many factors - genetics, habit, chemicals, health problems, spiritual problems. I hope for their sake that they find balance and most of all, Love.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

well put  i have the opposite problem with depression.. i cant eat a thing when im down... i workout and that forces me to have an appetite and eat and im hypoglycemic which also saves me from stravation.... i think food has more to do with our mental state than we realize... i feel better when i eat small healthy meals often throughout the day... my depression is better and i feel more with it.

my brother is 12 years older than me and has three children.... his oldest is in phenomenal shape and is 15.... he works out and eats well... how he has risen above the situation at home is beyond me

my brother and sister in law eat the worst food and have huge portions... my neice is a little overweight and is miserable about her body... its all she talks about and my brother has told her she needs to lose weight.... i am just waiting for her to develop an eating disorder...

my youngest nephew is obese and the doctor has shown concern about him.... my brother and sister in law do make comments about what he eats yet they have not changed what is in the house and available...

he is a child... he can only eat what is there... i wish i could find a way to confront them... they could lose weight as well... it could be a whole family thing for the good of their kids...

but its none of my business right? i know that is what i would be told... when i have them i make them eat right and they usually feel a little sick... this is something i dont understand :? well anyways sorry to go into such a long post.. this is just very much on my mind because they are back at school and both upset about how they look...


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Homeskooled said:


> The question is do you think your neice is in a loveless marriage because she is unattractive, or unattractive and overeating to compensate for the loveless marriage?


She'd been extremely obese since childhood, so I don't think she's been overeating as a result of depression (her mother was/is obese, so I'm sure she inherited it from her); she'd never dated (the whole family is very certain it was because of her weight, and that my younger one isn't dating for the same reason); she met this guy over the internet; spent a whole year e-mailing and phoning with him. He lives several states away, and drove all the way over here to marry her; which, oddly enough, was the day they met face to face for the very first time.

He knew what he was getting when he came here and married her (she made no secret of her weight, and he'd seen plenty of pictures of her). He's more than ten years her senior; whether he was just really enamored with the idea of marrying a twenty-year-old (even an obese one) or not isn't really knowable (though I've suspected it).

He'd been married before, and has two young daughters by his first wife, so there's no medical reason (that I'm aware of) that he can't be intimate with a woman; I'm really only _guessing_ that it's the weight factor again; my niece has a very delightful personality, otherwise.

All I know for sure is: he sleeps as close to the edge of his end of the bed at night as he possibly can (my niece cried about it during her first visit home after her wedding); I consider it a fair bet that he simply doesn't want to make love to a woman my niece's size (despite what my uncle always used to say: "they all work the same in the dark").

Anyway, she really wants to come home.



> I also want to point out that although overweight people do overeat, that you'll notice obesity is familial.


In the case of both of my nieces: I certainly have noticed this; their father (my brother) was also very obese when he was a boy, but outgrew it and has maintained normal weight (for his height) since becoming an adult; unfortunately my nieces never did.

e


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Genetics ara a contributing factor. I remember a quote from George Bush where he said, I have a fat person living inside of me." It said he keeps a treadmill on his private jet and he has to work hard to stay thin.

I think I also have some fat genes in my family. But we also overeat. This cousin I mentioned... She has a 2 1/2 year old baby. The baby loves to eat vegetables, other healthy foods, and drink water. Yet they pretty much force junk food down her throat telling her to try it. They used to put soft drinks in her bottle when she was just barely two years old. So even though she naturally likes healthy foods, she will eventually grow to like junk food because that's what she is fed. She's a healthy weight for a toddler because she doesn't really care about food much but I know she'll be an overweight child. I'm basically just having to sit and watch it happen.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Does any one know of any substantiated figures on fast and slow metabolisms - say in %'s ? For example - a person with a so called slow metabolism would metabolise food at lets say a 10% slower rate compared to a normal person - this would mean that they would have to consume 10% less calories to maintain their current weight. I still believe that it's as simple as energy in and energy out. Too little energy in, you lose weight and too much you gain weight. And if someone were to have a slow metabolism I would think that it would vary only a few percentage points from the norm.

People use too many excuses for their weight and basically you'll find that they move very little and eat crap loads of calorie dense food that you can so easily and cheaply attain from any block in a city. And you don't even have to get out of your car to buy it!

I know myself how easy it is to put on weight and most would consider that I have a fast metabolism. When I was 17 I weighed 63kg (138lbs); height about 182cm (6ft). I stayed pretty trim until I was 26 when I started working full time in a office and ballooned from 73kg (160lbs) to 87kg (191lbs) in less than a year. I couldn't use the slow metabolism excuse. The simple fact was that I hardly moved and gorged myself silly on too much food.

I just don't buy the slow metabolism as the reason for so many people being over weight. Also, I don't believe its has much to do with genetics. I guarantee all the obese kids today did not have fat grandparents or great grandparents. I blame it on poorly conditioned eating habits (all the fast food multinationals propaganda) and a sedentary life style (computers, Xbox, DVD's, etc).

Bring back the days when you could walk down the street and see trim pretty people 'every where'. They've all but disappeared.

Anyhow, who has any data on metabolic rates between different individuals? I would be really interested...I have been curious about this for a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

I used to have a very fast metabolism. When i was like twelve I had a six pac. But as I hit adolescence.........I think It kind of slowed down a bit, as I kind of had to work extra hard to keep that fit. And I havent had a six pac in a long while, although i am trim and muscular in frame.

I know i sound bitter by puttin the original post up........but its just how i feel. And it pisses me off. I feel I have to work hard to control my weight, so why doesnt everybody else? One thing that really irritates me more than anything is when someone says to me......."oh you just have a fast metabolism" They dont understand that I actually work out three to four times a week and avoid fast food altogether, and eat healthy nutricious foods. It just pisses me off.

And to be quite honest, I guess Im sort of pissed off at people with extra fast metabolisms. Its not fair that they dont have to work to stay trim. I know there are people out there like that, because my brother is like that.

I guess I dont really know why my metabolism slowed down........or whether it did at all? Maybe I need to eat even less. Who knows....

I just wish I was seeing more gains in muscle at the gym, as I feel like im working and working and getting nowhere. I think its the dp, it keeps my body from getting in top shape. It takes my focus away. It makes it hard for some reason to gain muscle mass, and to stay trim.


----------

